# P-26 Peashooter



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Some from my collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2018)

Must have been fun to fly.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2018)

I love that plane, and I bet it was a blast to fly!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2018)

Very nice! I actually briefly owned an antenna mast from one. Really wished I had kept it.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Caption on the back said "A Chennault".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2018)

Claire's son?


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 19, 2018)

Very nice. Sure wish the were in color, I've seen some pretty wild schemes


----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 19, 2018)

Some details:

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Wildr1.
This photo from above doesn't strike me as a P-26...the canopy looks very different, no "door" or bracing, and are those MGs at the front?






EDIT: Possibly the Lancer....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 22, 2018)

A P-35? Or P-43?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Juanita (Mar 22, 2018)

The P-26 is a delightful little aircraft - one of my favourites. Really nice to see these photos in such good resolution.
Thank you for sharing them


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 22, 2018)

I think you are right, misfiled P-43, tough looking at miniatures when posting. I should have caught that. Need to preview. Wait for the P-12s and B-10s.


----------



## flypaper2222 (Mar 23, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Must have been fun to fly.


May have been fun to fly, but it was a hand full to land. Landing speed was faster than earlier aircraft and add the narrow stance of the undercarriage led to landing accidents. The C model had landing flaps added to alleviate some of the problems.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Mar 23, 2018)

All these P-26 pics makes me wonder what a two-speed / two-stage supercharger, 3-bladed prop, one-piece wing and retractable landing gear would've done for performance (interesting note: Boeing originally designed the P-26 with retractable gear and a one piece wing, but they were such new ideas at the time, Army brass rejected them and ordered that the landing gear be fixed and a traditional two-piece wing braced by guy wires, be used.).


----------



## wlewisiii (Mar 23, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> Wait for the P-12s and B-10s.



Beautiful images of my second favorite airplane of that era - and you say you have pics to come of the #1 P-12? I am SO looking forward to seeing what you have to give us. Thanks!


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 5, 2018)

More of the same

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 5, 2018)

I remember reading in a book, perhaps Doomed at the Start, that an Air Corps pilot had a Japanese fighter in his sights while flying one of these, but couldn't find the gun arming or charging switch(?). Would have been a good story.


----------



## Prop Duster (Apr 5, 2018)

Great shots of an icon of its era.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 9, 2018)

More P-26's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Elvis (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 20, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> I remember reading in a book, perhaps Doomed at the Start, that an Air Corps pilot had a Japanese fighter in his sights while flying one of these, but couldn't find the gun arming or charging switch(?). Would have been a good story.



I think you'll find it was a Philippine pilot, Jesus Villamor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 26, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> I think you'll find it was a Philippine pilot, Jesus Villamor.


Doomed from the start a great book on the early WW2 disasters in Asia,"Bloody shambles" is another good one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Elvis (May 3, 2018)

Last vestiges of the "airplane art" that was popular during The Great War.
These seem like especially nice examples...too bad those photos aren't in colour.

Elvis


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 3, 2018)

buffnut453 said:


> I think you'll find it was a Philippine pilot, Jesus Villamor.



Nah. Jesus claimed a kill, this Air Corp pilot never even fired. The account could be wrong, I wasn't there.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YGBSM (Jun 16, 2018)

For some color contrast -

The last remaining airworthy P-26, a video of which was posted earlier in this thread.





Source: self, P-26 courtesy of Planes of Fame, Chino, CA, USA





Source: same as above

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jun 17, 2018)

I posted that video. 
Glad you enjoyed it.
Apparently the colour scheme for this airplane correspond with an airbase in Hawaii.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YGBSM (Jun 18, 2018)

The paint job is beautiful. It's the 1st plane to greet you as you enter the main Planes of Fame hangar (unless it's at an airshow elsewhere). The P-26 is a favorite at the shows. The cranked engine start always catches some people by surprise.

I didn't know the origin of the paint scheme, but that makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Dana Bell (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

That P-26 at Planes of Fame wears the markings of the 95th Pursuit (later Attack) Squadron at March Field, California. The blue fuselage seems to be the same color adopted by the Air Corps in 1934 - a deeper, richer blue than the earlier Light Blue 23 Quartermaster Corps color.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jun 18, 2018)

Tried to find the quote that said that the markings on that plane stem from its time being stationed at an airbase in Hawaii, but I cannot now, so it could be the information has been corrected since I read that.
Interesting that it spent quite some time in service to the Guatemalan Air Force.
...otherwise, I retract my former statement and stand corrected.
Thanks for the heads up, Dana! 


Elvis


----------



## YGBSM (Jun 18, 2018)

Dana Bell said:


> That P-26 at Planes of Fame wears the markings of the 95th Pursuit (later Attack) Squadron at March Field, California. The blue fuselage seems to be the same color adopted by the Air Corps in 1934 - a deeper, richer blue than the earlier Light Blue 23 Quartermaster Corps color.



We'll go ahead and call that the authoritative answer! 

Thanks Dana


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...going up....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...and going down...






…=)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...more vanishing point P-26's...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Jan 6, 2019)

...love this picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Prop Duster (Jan 6, 2019)

This is a Boeing XP-936, prototype, at the Boeing plant in early 1932. Note - original small headrest, round wingtips, and full wheel pants.
_note. picture changed from an earlier post as the province of that 1st picture was not verifiable. This one is, per below._

[Image from an Album (AL-61A) which belonged to Mr. Lowry and was donated to the Leisure World Aerospace Club.
Repository: San Diego Air and Space Museum Archive No known copyright restrictions ]

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2019)

But please source your pics.


----------



## Prop Duster (Jan 6, 2019)

Wurger said:


> But please source your pics.



I hope the explanation and change is acceptable


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)

Yes it is. THX. 
However, it would be enough to put a link to the site you took a pic from just at the bottom of your post. If you don't remind where you took it form you may state it was the Internet or , if you remember of course, the collection/owner of the shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)

Wright Field prototype photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)

_*Specifications(P-26A):*_
*Country of Origin:* USA
*Crew:* 1
*Length:* 23 ft 7 in (7.18 m)
*Wingspan:* 28 ft (8.50 m)
*Height:* 10 ft 0 in (3.04 m)
*Weight:* Empty: 2,196 lb (996 kg) Loaded: 3,360 lb (1,524 kg)
*Powerplant:* 1 × Pratt & Whitney R-1340-7 "Wasp" radial engine, 600 hp (440 kW)
_*Performance*_
*Maximum speed:* 234 mph (203 knots, 377 km/h) at 6,000 ft (1,800 m)
*Range:* 635 mi (550 nma, 1,020km)
*Service ceiling:* 27,400 ft (8,350 m)
*Rate of climb:* 719 ft/min (3.65 m/s)
_*Armament*_
*Guns:* 2 × .30 in (7.62 mm) M1919 Browning machine guns or 1 x .30 and 1 x .50 caliber machine guns
*Bombs:* 2 × 100 lb (45 kg) GP bombs or 5 x 31 lb (14 kg) anti-personnel bombs


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Jul 23, 2019)

Wildr1 said:


> View attachment 545640


The New York my dad probably remembered.
Nice pics Wildr1. Thanks for posting them.

Elvis


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Elvis (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 29, 2019)

flightline_Hickam Field Hawaii









1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2019)

Wow, they were flying with B-18's. Great pics!


----------

